# Feedism Podcast...



## coyote wild (Jul 2, 2016)

I've been inspired by the likes of Horngry For More and The Gaining Life.

I'd really like to do a feedism podcast, but I feel like the nuances of the legalities behind music/image use is holding me back. If I did put anything out there, I doubt it'd get more than 3 or 4 plays so using things without permission would most likely never be an issue. But I want to do this right, just in case.

So if anyone with some musical talent wants to create a jazzy, poppy, little feederisty theme song for me to use month-to-month, I would be greatly appreciative!! You'll get full credit at the top and bottom of every episode!!

Thanks!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry, no talent to offer, but I would love to hear what you do as a podcast!

Have you thought about using material that has been made available to the public domain?

Brenda


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Aug 22, 2016)

coyote wild said:


> I've been inspired by the likes of Horngry For More and The Gaining Life.
> 
> I'd really like to do a feedism podcast, but I feel like the nuances of the legalities behind music/image use is holding me back. If I did put anything out there, I doubt it'd get more than 3 or 4 plays so using things without permission would most likely never be an issue. But I want to do this right, just in case.
> 
> ...



There are loads of free samples out there, that can be used without licence. Good luck!


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 27, 2016)

Due to popular demand, I present to you:

Weight Up!

I talk a little bit about who I am, why I'm doing this, etc.

It's basically me rambling on about my personal experience with discovering my weight gain kink. I had to cut a LOT out.

Huge thanks to The Gaining Life  and [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kCeWPN3W3Q"]Honrgry for More![/ame]

If you hear anything in my pocast that can be directly related to those podcasts, I assure you: they did it first. I am totally riding their coat-tails and just offering my POV. I make no illusions about it.

Anyway, thanks for listening!


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 5, 2016)

Episode 2 is up!

Thanks so much for listening!


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 14, 2016)

Episode 3 - "Immobility"

In case anyone's interested! Thanks for listening!


----------



## meepmeep (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey man love the podcast. I can totally relate


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks, meepmeep! Glad you enjoyed it!

Episode 4 is now up!

This go-round, I talk a bit about weight gain stories and read a few paragraphs from one of my own!


----------



## Doom7951 (Sep 26, 2016)

The best I could offer such a podcast would be my voice, once I get some proper audio recording equipment available.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 14, 2016)

I appreciate the thought, Doom, but I think I'm going at a pretty decent clip.

New Episode (Episode 5: "About That 'True Life' Episode...")

Thanks for listening!!


----------

